# New York - renting a limo



## pussycat (8 Feb 2007)

Hi 

Just wondering how do you go about renting a limo in new york do you need to book it in advance?? Want to rent one when going to Woodbury.C


----------



## sheena1 (8 Feb 2007)

Did you look on the Woodbury Common website. It has some details about Limo's
http://www.premiumoutlets.com/outlets/directions.asp?id=7


----------



## KalEl (8 Feb 2007)

pussycat said:


> Hi
> 
> Just wondering how do you go about renting a limo in new york do you need to book it in advance?? Want to rent one when going to Woodbury.C


 
I rented a limo to go to Woodbury Common in November. Did a fair bit of research into it and used a company called Gotham Limos.


I would recommend them without hesitation. Pleasant driver and a lovely car.


----------



## gdf (8 Feb 2007)

I have used Carmel Limo http://www.carmellimo.com/ on several occasions for transport between JFK and EWR to Manhattan, but they will take you anywhere. Very affordable by NY standards and you can pre book on-line.


----------



## CMK (9 Feb 2007)

We were in New York in January and pre booked with hotel (Radio City Apartments) for the car to Woodbury Common.  Lincoln Cars as far as i know.  The driver was just great and stayed there all day.  We got there at 10ish and left at 5ish. We dropped our bags into his car every so often so it made shopping easier and hassle free.   Great day.....great weekend in Yew York.  Lucky you.  Enjoy.


----------



## MUM2KIDS (9 Feb 2007)

CMK can I ask how much it was for the day.  I am heading to New York in March for some retail shopping!!


----------



## KalEl (9 Feb 2007)

MUM2KIDS said:


> CMK can I ask how much it was for the day. I am heading to New York in March for some retail shopping!!


 
It cost me €400 dollars...I gave the driver $50 on top of that.


----------



## CMK (9 Feb 2007)

MUM2KIDS

It cost us US$350.00 that includes the toll.   Not sure what tip we gave him but whatever it was, it was defo worth it anyway.  You might as well travel in style!

Enjoy shopping in Woodbury!


----------



## gdf (9 Feb 2007)

Dosen't make sense to me to pay $350 to travel to Woodbury Common - you can do as good in Manhattan especially off the tourist trail, see more of the city and have a lot more fun that wasting a day in a suburban shopping mall buying seconds or last years stock.


----------



## KalEl (9 Feb 2007)

gdf said:


> Dosen't make sense to me to pay $350 to travel to Woodbury Common - you can do as good in Manhattan especially off the tourist trail, see more of the city and have a lot more fun that wasting a day in a suburban shopping mall buying seconds or last years stock.


 
I would not agree with that at all.
I've travelled over the last few years and we do Woodbury one day, shop in Manhattan for two days and chill the other day.
There is great stuff to be found at Woodbury Common.


----------



## roland (9 Feb 2007)

$400 for a limo + $50 tip + $750 (say) flights to NYC + $500 (say) accommodation in NYC..... we're getting up towards $2000 already.  And all of this to get to the 'bargains' at Woodbury Common!  Is this for real?


----------



## KalEl (9 Feb 2007)

roland said:


> $400 for a limo + $50 tip + $750 (say) flights to NYC + $500 (say) accommodation in NYC..... we're getting up towards $2000 already. And all of this to get to the 'bargains' at Woodbury Common! Is this for real?


 
Yes it is for real...Woodbury Common is not the be all and end all!
There's more to NYC than just shopping...it's a great city.
It's not just about value either...the sizes and variety are much better in New York. Even then we did better than we would have in Ireland all things considered (limos, hotel, flights, etc)


----------



## San1 (19 Feb 2007)

Try Jersey Gardens, nearer than Woodbury and lots of bargains. If you're into GAP, Tommy Hilfigger, Old Navy etc stuff is definitely cheaper that Manhattan, though there are plenty of bargains to be had without the outlets. 40 mins on the bus, wouldn't be bothered with a limo, would rather spend the money in the shops. Got a limo back to the airport, organised it from the hotel the day before we were leaving.


----------



## tallpaul (19 Feb 2007)

roland said:


> $400 for a limo + $50 tip


 

This to me is nuts!! You go to Woodbury Common to shop for bargains. How can adding $450 to the shopping trip equal bargains?? I second Jersey Gardens. $9.50 return on the bus vs. $450... hmmm tough choice...


----------



## Macer (19 Feb 2007)

I thought the whole point of Woodbury was to save money. $400 + tips on a limo ???? unless they can take about 10 people why would you not just get the bus from the Port Authority aprox. $40 door to door. 
Rent a locker at Woodbury for storage if you don't want to haul bags around. Tip for shopping at outlets, look at all the shops before buying anything, then get together with the other members of your party and club your purchases together to get the most of the discount vouchers available e.g. $50 off when you spend $300 (get the drift). If considering outlet shopping some states don't charge a sales tax which makes things even cheaper. New York does charge the tax. Happy Shopping !!!1


----------



## limopages (26 Apr 2008)

Yes, you will want to book in advance. You can get a free quote from several limo companies at http://www.limopros.com or call the companies listed on this site: [broken link removed]


----------



## Complainer (27 Apr 2008)

roland said:


> $400 for a limo + $50 tip + $750 (say) flights to NYC + $500 (say) accommodation in NYC..... we're getting up towards $2000 already.  And all of this to get to the 'bargains' at Woodbury Common!  Is this for real?


Welcome to the new Ireland. But don't worry, all the spending is being supported by expensive credit card debt and personal loans, so there won't be any problems, right?


----------



## John Rambo (27 Apr 2008)

Complainer said:


> Welcome to the new Ireland. But don't worry, all the spending is being supported by expensive credit card debt and personal loans, so there won't be any problems, right?


 
Not for everyone complainer...some people do all these things without living beyond their means.


----------



## supertrooper (28 Apr 2008)

I would not rent a limo to go to Woodbury Common. You can hire a seven seater for the day for next to nothing. About $50 dollars. There are loads of car rental locations in Manhattan and the drive is easy, once you get out of Manhattan it is a simple drive on the one road. I have done it lots of times, pull up at the hotel on the way back and the rest of the girls empty the car while I drop it back to the rental place. Easy peasy.


----------



## Irishchappie (1 May 2008)

Heading to NY in 2 weeks and heard from various people about renting cars/limos/party buses.. all in all its just for a laugh and to be honest, paying $450 between us for a limo for the day is nothing.. there are 7 of us lads going? 

Get collected at your hotel, shop for the day, dropped back to the hotel.. 

Sounds good to me.. 

We are going for 4 nights to sightsee, pub n club and maybe fit some shopping in.. so a day of that with no stress sounds good.. 


I.C


----------



## shesells (2 May 2008)

If you want a decent limo company, use Carmel or Dial 7. Have used both for airport pickups and recommend them. Personally would not be taking the advice of a limo company who resurrect a thread that's been dead for over 12 months in the interest of self promotion!


----------

